
'Steve Ballmer has done to Microsoft what Bush did to the United States' - antr
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/27/steve-ballmer-has-done-to-microsoft-what-george-w-bush-did-to-the-united-states/
======
billswift
Flagged. This is nothing but politics and stupid politics at that. Obama has
done nothing but make things even worse than Bush left them.

~~~
pedalpete
I think your comment misses the point. The article has nothing to do with
ballmer's replacement. I don't think it makes sense to compare bush and
Ballmer, but I don't think the article deserves to be flagged because it
doesn't conform to your political beliefs

~~~
antr
I completely agree. Additionally, what I find disturbing from billswift's
comment is that he "flags" it for political reasons, but he is someone who has
previously submitted articles with a political tint: \- How the new Ministry
of Culture in Brazil reversed its digital agenda; \- Libertarianism and
Science Fiction: What's the Connection?. That is a disappointing attitude.

